# DVD-Laufwerk erkennt DVDs nicht mehr



## *Ohje* (8. September 2009)

Hallo Community,

So bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und brauche jetzt weitere Vorschläge. Mein Problem steht ja im Threadtitel.

System:

CPU: AMD Athlon 2500+ (Barton Kern)
MB: Asus A7N8X Deluxe
AS: 1 GB
DVD-Laufwerk: Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-M1712
2 Festplatten
1 Brenner (Lite On 32x CD-Brenner
BS: Win XP Service Pack 3

Erstmal zur Geschichte:

Das alte DVD-Laufwerk machte plötzlich mucken. Wollte weder CD´s noch DVD´s richtig lesen und verlangsamte das System extrem. Zeitweilig wurde sogar der Übertragungsmodus auf PIO runtergesetzt von Windows wegen "massive package lost". Also habe ich dieses DVD-Laufwerk ausgebaut, für tot erklärt und aus meinem Zweitrechner das DVD-Laufwerk umgebaut.

Symptome:

Als erstes fiel mir etwas ungewöhnliches auf. Wenn ich das Laufwerk öffne, so schließt es sich nach ca. 2 Sekunden selbstständig wieder. Das war früher noch nie der Fall und sollte so auch nicht sein. CD´s liest dieses Laufwerk ohne Probleme. Bei DVD´s fangen die Probleme dann an. Beim ersten mal einlegen einer DVD erkennt der Rechner sie fast nie. Versuch ich dann mal öfter eine DVD zu lesen kann es sein, dass er sie irgendwann erkennt. Das ist aber nicht sichergestellt. Ohne das ich einen Zusammenhang herstellen konnte, laufen einige DVD´s irgendwann und andere überhaupt nicht. Bei den die laufen klappt es dann meist nach dem 3-5x einlegen. Bei den die gar nicht laufen, kann ich versuchen sie locker 30 mal einzulegen. Es tut sich einfach nichts. Kann er eine DVD nicht lesen, so leuchtet dann dauerhaft das Lämpchen am Laufwerk.

Was ich bisher versucht habe:

1. Wie gesagt das neue Laufwerk eingebaut.
2. Die Treiber für den IDE-Controller neu installiert. Einmal mit den Windows standard treibern und mit den nforce Treibern versucht.
3. IDE Kabel getauscht.
4. DVD-Laufwerk neben dem CD-Brenner als Master bzw. Slave gejumpert. (und ja ich habe darauf geachtet das das andere nicht gleich gejumpert war. Also immer Master - Slave)
5. DVD-Laufwerk einzeln als Master
6. Definition des Master und Slave dem cable Select überlassen
7. Sitz der Kabel überprüft (gefühlte 5 Milliarden mal)
8. DVD-Laufwerk deinstalliert und neustart zum neuinstallieren (prozedur mehrmals versucht)
9. Reinigungs-DVD eingelegt. Selbst das konnte ich nicht durchführen, da die DVD nicht erkannt wurde *sob*
10. PC mit Avira Antivir (installiert) und Bitdefender (online) auf Gefahren überprüft. (Adaware läuft permanent)
11. Im Internet nach ähnlichen Problemen gesucht.

Fazit:

Keine Ahnung, was ich noch probieren kann. Es fehlt nur noch der Kauf eines neuen Laufwerks (will ich nicht, im Moment nicht einen Euro drüber) und der Versuch Neuinstallation Win XP.
Merwürdig ist nur, das mir in kürzester Zeit zwei Laufwerke Probleme bereiten und zumindest von dem letzteren kann ich garantieren, dass es noch vor ein paar Wochen Problemlos lief. Weiterhin merkwürdig ist, dass meine Freundin bei ihrem Laptop seit kurzem ähnliche Probleme hat. Ihr HP-DVD-Brenner hat ebenfalls neuerdings Probleme DVD´s zu erkennen (bei ihr ist Vista im Einsatz)

So nun die Bitte an Euch alle. Macht mir Lösungsvorschläge, gebt mir Varianten die ich eventuell noch nicht ausprobiert habe. Sagt mir bitte auch wenn euch nichts mehr einfallen sollte und woran es eurer Meinung nach liegt. Ich weiß nämlich echt nicht mehr weiter.

Schonmal Danke vom Ohje


----------



## Railroadfighter (8. September 2009)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk erkennt DVD´s nicht mehr*

Besorg dir irgendwo die aktuelle PCGH und boote dann von der Knoppix, wenn es da funktioniert musst du wohl Windoof neu draufhauen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## *Ohje* (9. September 2009)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk erkennt DVD´s nicht mehr*



Railroads schrieb:


> Besorg dir irgendwo die aktuelle PCGH und boote dann von der Knoppix, wenn es da funktioniert musst du wohl Windoof neu draufhauen.
> 
> grüße, Railroads


 
Das ist eine gute Idee. So kann ich das Problem schonmal besser eingrenzen. Lade mir Knoppix gerade runter. Von der PCGH kaufe ich mir nämlich immer nur das Magazin ^^

PS: Wieso kann ich hier eigentlich mit dem Firefox 3.5.2 keine Beiträge verfassen????


----------



## *Ohje* (9. September 2009)

*AW: DVD-Laufwerk erkennt DVD´s nicht mehr*

So ich mal wieder,

Problem ist gelöst. Gelöst ist dabei noch übertrieben. Das DVD-Laufwerk hat sich nun komplett verabschiedet. Zu dem sporadischen lesen von Datenträgern kam nun auch noch knirschende Geräusche beim öffnen des Laufwerks dazu. Da hat sich wohl die Mechanik ein wenig verabschiedet.

Auf wundersame Art läuft nun wieder mein altes DVD-Laufwerk. Unter Knoppix liest es plötzt wieder sämtliche CD´s und DVD´s und ich konnte sogar die Reinigungs-DVD durchlaufen lassen. Siehe da, plötzlich tut es das Laufwerk auch wieder unter Windows. Nunja, mal gucken wielange das so bleibt. 

Ende Ohje ^^


----------

